# ''Crazy Quilt'' A Schleich Chincoteague Cm.



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh how cute is that!!!???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Adorableeeeeee!!! How do you get him!?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks The schleich horses can be bought at some stores and also online.
This particular horse is for sale on Ebay.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love those markings!!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

That's sweet. I have a miniature and a Hanoverian schleich.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a BIG collection of schleich!  Looks great!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

pintotess said:


> i have a big collection of schleich! :d looks great!


so do iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha lol lildonkey


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

ehem.........that's *LD* to you *looks straight at pintotess and point to her*


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love schleich. That pony is so cute.


----------



## Jenny Johnson (Feb 20, 2021)

Schleich makes great horses. Some of the other manufacturers are starting to make ones that look even better. The Paop and Mojo brands are getting really good too as you can see.

Schleich, Papo, and Mojo Horses


----------

